# Bed time for the puppies :)



## Kristin (Nov 12, 2004)

I took a couple pics last night while the girls were settled down. Look how Lilo is laying lol She covered up her face so I couldn't see her anymore lol


----------



## Mr Bigs Mummy (May 29, 2005)

oh wow! She is having an "I want to be alone" moment  

great piccies


----------



## chihuahua-lady (Apr 13, 2005)

awwww they are both soooo cute


----------



## nikki&paris (May 30, 2005)

How sweet. She didn't want any photos taken. :lol:


----------



## OzzyAndLilysMom (Mar 9, 2004)

Kristen they ar both gorgeous


----------



## MissMolly (Jan 28, 2005)

They are both sooo cute! Lilo looks so funny! I have atleast 5 pics of Molly like that! She hates when I take pics while she's trying to sleep! LOL!


----------



## Auggies Mom (Jun 9, 2004)

Hehe I fell that way myself sometimes Too cute


----------



## xfayex (Apr 4, 2005)

aww give the poor puppy some sleep! lol
so cute


----------



## nabi (Nov 25, 2004)

Sleepy little sweethearts !


----------



## KB (Apr 13, 2004)

night night!!! :wave: 
cute


----------



## sjc (Jan 14, 2005)

That first picture is priceless!


----------



## ilovesadie (Jun 1, 2004)

sjc said:


> That first picture is priceless!


I totally agree!!


----------



## KJsChihuahuas (Jan 6, 2005)

I love that first picture!!! :lol:


----------



## Kristin (Nov 12, 2004)

Thanks girls  Lilo isn't used to having a camara in her face all the time yet lol Give it another week..lol


----------



## luv4mygirls (Feb 20, 2005)

lol just like me i hate my pic taken while i'm sleeping!


----------



## Rachael Polachek (Feb 19, 2005)

Give the poor girl some space! :lol:


----------



## belladoggie (Mar 28, 2005)

When they cover their eyes like that, I always think they're saying 'the light's in my eyes! :lol:


----------



## xx-nathalie-xx (Jan 10, 2005)

that first pic is really weird ...it's like something from a freak show is lying there :shock: i don't know what to make of his head :?:  

looks like they are exhausted from playing 

kisses nat


----------



## Vanessa (May 16, 2005)

That is so cute. Bed time is always the best because you get to spend time with them tucking them in.


----------

